# error reading port Dcpflics.ini



## arun_anto (Aug 6, 2007)

error reading port Dcpflics.ini ,i have this message displayed whenever my windows start how to clear it.


----------



## slugger (Aug 6, 2007)

*OYE!!!!* y double post, huhhh!!

*REPORTIN*


----------

